# close call



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I woke up today to the sound of a door bell and pounding on the door. In my condition I'm not jumping out of bed. At lunch time family usually checks in on me. Today I received a little card stating a failure to deliver, pick up after 0800 3/25 the sender was Big Vitto :r Now it looks like I'm bombing my self 
I'm going to call the PO later to see if I can get the IED in today instead so my EOD squad can dispose. proving once again I am Teflon :gn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, you have to be a bad a$$ when you put a hit out on yourself!!!

:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r either a bad ass, or mentally dysfunctional.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r either a bad ass, or mentally dysfunctional.


I'll go with the latter.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell said:


> I'll go with the latter.


so would most.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I'll go with the latter.


:tpd:


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wakakaka, A Club Stogie FIRST!!! Self inflicted wounds hurt the worst!:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

See - at least I didn't do *THAT*!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r I'm curious as to who sent it for real.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

LordOfWu said:


> Man, you have to be a bad a$$ when you put a hit out on yourself!!!
> 
> :gn:gn


:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

...I dropped a bomb on me, baby...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> ...I dropped a bomb on me, baby...


join the club :gn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Must be some GREAT meds Perry :r !!!!!! WTG ..... :tu


Ron


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Serves your a$$ right for turning on a fellow American.

I hope you kicked the S&^T out of yourself!!! :chk:chk

Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r I will find out tomorrow morning who my clone is.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Must be some GREAT meds Perry :r !!!!!! WTG ..... :tu
> Ron


:r


ahc4353 said:


> Serves your a$$ right for turning on a fellow American.
> I hope you kicked the S&^T out of yourself!!! :chk:chk
> Al


Ron told me about this thread.............self bomb "classic" :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Got the package today, 

















:chk very cool bomb, its origins may be from Melbourne :ss Florida
I laughed when I saw the return address. I wish I moved to Florida.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hmm,what slimy creature live there...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

BigVito said:


> join the club :gn


:r
Did you act all surprised and say "Oh, my!!!" and hold your cheeks when you opened the autobombination?
Sneaky how you changed the address. Fooled me, too. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Hmm,what slimy creature live there...


none of my addys say Melbourne 


shilala said:


> :r
> Did you act all surprised and say "Oh, my!!!" and hold your cheeks when you opened the autobombination?
> Sneaky how you changed the address. Fooled me, too. :tu


just like Christmas :r


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I would bet I know who sent that!!!!!!:r:r:r

WTG Alex!! :ss:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Troop_lee said:


> I would be I know who sent that!!!!!!:r:r:r
> 
> WTG Alex!! :ss:chk:chk:chk


Alex is it ?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Better pics of the bike later tonight  Blue and Silver freakin awesome


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Yes, the Melbourne Mauler is a snake in the grass...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't recall sending a box, but Dave N3UKA might know something about the bikes origin


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> I don't recall sending a box, but Dave N3UKA might know something about the bikes origin


is this Club Stogie or Club Cryptic


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> is this Club Stogie or Club Cryptic


stogie last I checked...............why?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

BigVito said:


> just like Christmas :r


That made me lol. hehehehehe


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> stogie last I checked...............why?


no one answers straight any more. maybe Club Cloak and Dagger :r:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> no one answers straight any more. maybe Club Cloak and Dagger :r:r


what happened now?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Phenomonal hit by your doppleganger ...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

OK I confess...............I did it...................there ya happy?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> OK I confess...............I did it...................there ya happy?


no :r


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

BigVito said:


> no one answers straight any more. maybe *Club Cloak and Dagger* :r:r


That would be fun!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

:r I would have never guessed it was Alex  I personally would never have thought to use someones addy as the return addy :r


Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> :r I would have never guessed it was Alex  I personally would never have thought to use someones addy as the return addy :r
> 
> Ron


keep the crackin bro


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

BigVito said:


> keep the crackin bro


you don't believe Alex?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> you don't believe Alex?


I believe Alex, but that was Ron in the other post. they are two different people right :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Marty who ?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r crap, wrong guy


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> :r I would have never guessed it was Alex  I personally would never have thought to use someones addy as the return addy :r
> 
> Ron


it worked B4


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> it worked B4


:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r


oh so you do remember the past


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Marty who ?


Marty Feldman??


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

still waiting


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:hn give me 30 minutes


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> oh so you do remember the past


Alex... there's an awful lot of "past" for OLD Sailor to remember...


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

this thread is some funny chit:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> I don't recall sending a box, but Dave N3UKA might know something about the bikes origin











I know nothing


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I know nothing


yeah right


----------

